# Looking for ways to spice things up more



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

My Wife and I have a pretty good sex life. We do it a few times a week.

But after 15 years things kind of got routine. And pretty much 99 percent of the time only way she could cum was when she was on top.

So a few months back I brought home a toy, and it worked wonders. These days no more her having to be on top.

Then really recently I got the guts to ask her to rub herself during sex. And she was like, why have you never asked me this before. Then a few times we had a mutual session which was mind blowing.

So im thinking to myself, there has got to be other things we can try that can give us that feeling.

Any ideas.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening hacker
There are pretty much unlimited options. All depends on what sort of things you both like. 

Bondage? role-playing? Blindfolds? Other toys (there are lots). Teasing. Dressing up? 

If you are comfortable enough with each other - talk about your fantasies. Not things you want to do, but just fantasies - and maybe they will give you ideas.


----------



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

Iv thought about handcuffs, and blind folds.

Role playing sounds interesting. I guess id need to find out what she would want.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Get a book of positions....and try them all! Should vary from painful to silly to ridiculously hot.

Get another book....tantric sex. Very sexy.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Actual handcuffs aren't great - they dig into the skin in a non-fun way. Soft rope, (have something ready to cut the victim loose if needed!), or BDSM cuffs ($$$$) are a better bet.

If she is OK with bondage, a good way to start is: Sub is tied to bed face up. Dom teases sub mercilessly for a while - then when they are almost to orgasm, Dom insists that sub please them orally before the sub gets to orgasm. . When they are done, sub gets their reward. 




Hacker said:


> Iv thought about handcuffs, and blind folds.
> 
> Role playing sounds interesting. I guess id need to find out what she would want.


----------



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

I think you are right. Because I have asked her what she wanted during many times and she always says what do you want.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Hacker said:


> I think you are right. Because I have asked her what she wanted during many times and she always says what do you want.


Before you begin an evening of domination for the first time, pick a safe word. This stops everything.

How to:
Show her the cuffs: 
Sports Cuffs - Bondage Sex Handcuffs or Ankle Cuffs - Adam & Eve

Kiss her and then take her hand and pull them behind her back while facing her and kissing her. Not too fast but not too slow. Before you strap in the first cuff, whisper in her ear, "if you want me to stop at any time, say red light and I will stop immediately. For the next hour or so you will do everything I tell you to do or I will spank your ass red."

By now she is totally aroused, excited, trepidatious and in need of tender domination to reassure her this will be good. Fondle her gently, let her see your desire for her.

Don't be afraid to spank her once or twice. Let her know who is in charge!

If at some point she safe words, immediately stop and remove all bondage, then take a step back for a few second. Step forward again and just hold her and ask her to tell you what was going on. 

I doubt she will safe word. She will probably have the most earth shattering orgasms she has ever had!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Before you begin an evening of domination for the first time, pick a safe word. This stops everything.
> 
> How to:
> Show her the cuffs:
> ...


Be still my beating heart!


----------

